# Dw Fell Out Of Outback



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

My daughter (Erin)and I spent the morning washing the trailer and when we done we watched a movie inside and enjoyed a little chocloate stash.

My wife (Elaine) came to see where we went and she fell on her way out of the Outback.

I rushed her to Emergency and she had broke her right her right leg in 3 places and maybe the left one too has a fracture.

We are scheduled to a surgeon and a specialist in the morning.

Please! Please!Please! use caution when Exiting. Rv steps are notorious for getting people on the way out!

I really don't think the big grab bar would have helped in this case but I will probably put one on now anyway.

Please let this be a reminder to all to slow down on the way out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! tell her we are thinking of her! I am always careful on those darn steps, I am clumsy as it is. A few years ago my sister fell out of her camper and landed on both feet but she is very heavy, she shattered both ankles and was bed ridden-completely- for months. Be Careful everyone!
Keep us posted on her! okay?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH NO!!!! Please tell Elaine we're thinking REALLY good thoughts for her and sending healing wishes her way.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh Ed! I'm so sorry to hear that happened to Elaine









Just curious if you have step covers or not...Pat slipped on our steps during a trip where we got snow, but we didn't have the carpeted covers, so down he went on his back. No injuries thank goodness. Those covers were my very next purchase...

First thing I thought (after the OMG part) was that I hope she will be up for the drive to the rally









Please keep us posted on how she is doing, I hope she's not in too much pain!


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hope that she will be okay. My DW has fallen on her way out as well.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

A lot of pain tonight but probably more after surgery.
We have both seen our share of surgeons and the like so we know what is to come.
She is doing o.k. and we are still up for the rally for now.
When I heard the scream I knew instantly what happened.
My little one has taken it pretty good too.
Thanks for the well wishes and Please use it as a reminder.
I have never heard of someone getting hurt on the way it has always been on the way out.(steps were carpeted}
Her knee and ankle kinda gave out and she went sideways and hit the ground hard with the other leg.
My wife is less than 40 and pretty fit. This really could happen to any of us.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about your wife! I hope she has a speedy recovery and can get back to camping soon.

My DH fell out of our OB too but thankfully, no broken bones. He had a HUGE bruise on his butt though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the accident.








Best wishes on a speedy recovery!
And thanks for the word of warning.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh How Awful.







Please tell Elaine that I will be thinking & praying for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Best wishes for a full,comfortable and speedy recovery. Glad you young one is doing ok with it too. That can be quite traumatic for a kid.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that, and Pray that she will come out of this with no lasting problems. Please, PLEASE let us know how she is doing. I have the big grab bar, and I do use "MOST" of the time. i Will start being more careful about using it when going out. That's a long way to fall.

Will be thinking of your DW and your family.

HEIDI


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow! That's terrible. We certainly wish you all the best & a speedy recovery for Elaine!
Thanks for the warning. I thought since we had carpet on the steps, we were OK.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about the fall! Hope she can make a sppedy recovery.
Thanks for the reminder. Sometimes the little tings get overlooked and taken for granted. 
Be carefull, travel safe!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow - I hope everything is OK.

I shattered my left leg two years ago and have lot of tricks to make getting around, carrying things and day to day pains easier. They other thing to do is have her check out mybrokenleg.com. Lots of really great people over there that know exactly what she is going through. I did have surgery (12 screws and 2 plates) and was walking on crutches within 6 weeks of the injury, moved to a cane and was full weight bearing within 10, of course every injury is different, so she needs to go with her Dr's recommendation, but my choice was surgery and walking within 6-8 weeks or no surgery and sitting with my leg up for 6 months.

Get her a lightweight backpack that she can use to put stuff in and carry it around. Make her a home on the couch or wherever she is going to be that includes a stable chair (for leg propping and crutch leaning), lots of pillows and a snack bar (a cooler with goodies, water, juice, etc) that she can reach without moving, lots of movies to watch, a laptop (if available) and books to read. Remember that she is not going to be able to do much for herself for quite some time (food prep, laundry, even going to the bathroom is a lot of work) so try to make things as easy for her as possible. If she is independent like me than she will struggle with depression because she can't do anything (I wasn't allowed to drive for 4-months!) so call her friends and have them drop by to help keep her spirits up. Rent a wheelchair so she can get around the house a little easier, if you have stairs in the house, get two sets of crutches, one for upstairs, one for down and have her scooch on her behind up and down the stairs (crutches and stairs are a BAD mix). When people call and offer to help, take them up on it. Even the little things like getting the house vacuumed and the floors mopped makes you feel better.

Please have her PM me with questions and tell her heal quick.

Shannon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your DW's accident. I hope she recovers quickly and doesn't endure too much pain.

Since we're all sharing stories I may as well add mine. It's almost like we're sitting around a campfire.

I wore an old pair of slippers on a trip once with slip being the key word here. The Outbacks steps were covered with a little bit of dew in the morning when I went to take my dog outside. As soon as I stepped on the top stair my feet went out and my butt hit the stair and then the next stair and then the ground. My dog just looked down at me from the OUtback. I just sort of sat there on the ground amazed I didn't break anything or smash my head. Even our friends camping next to us heard me go down. My kids still call me "Thump Thump" from the sound as my butt I hit each stair.

Again, hope your DW gets well soon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Wow - I hope everything is OK.
> 
> I shattered my left leg two years ago and have lot of tricks to make getting around, carrying things and day to day pains easier. They other thing to do is have her check out mybrokenleg.com. Lots of really great people over there that know exactly what she is going through. I did have surgery (12 screws and 2 plates) and was walking on crutches within 6 weeks of the injury, moved to a cane and was full weight bearing within 10, of course every injury is different, so she needs to go with her Dr's recommendation, but my choice was surgery and walking within 6-8 weeks or no surgery and sitting with my leg up for 6 months.
> 
> ...


AND when she up to getting out of house, take her to stores with the electric scooters,when I did my ankle, even Lowe's was fun! ha!ha! and yes, the depression is real, I did it and now have spent two and a half months with Rick in the same boat. He is finally returning to work in 2 days, it will be light duty which is office work and that will probably be a downer of it's own after 32 years of chasing the bad guys. He was so down and miserable and nothing I did or said could or would help. After 3 weeks I left for 2 days, it was good for both of us. The neighbors and my daughter helped out so yes, let people help!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope your wife gets along okay, and she's not going to have to endure too much pain! Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!
Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's terrible. I wish her my best.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OUCH!!!
I hope everything goes well and her breaks were
simple ones...( I mean no fragments







)

Speedy recovery to her and prayers!
MaeJae


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW, doing such a simple thing........so sorry to hear that.

Praying for a speedy recovery. Treat her well while she's recovering!!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! How awful for all of you. Accidents do happen though.

I will pray for a speedy, low pain recovery for her. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

3ME said:


> My daughter (Erin)and I spent the morning washing the trailer and when we done we watched a movie inside and enjoyed a little chocloate stash.
> 
> My wife (Elaine) came to see where we went and she fell on her way out of the Outback.
> 
> ...


My thoughts and prayers to her and you all. Though the big grab bar may have not helped, I use it all the time coming out of the trailor and do not use the side that does not have it unless DH is there to help me out. I am 43 and unsure footed on any stairs that move (including escalaters). Warm wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We will keep her in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

BJ & Stan


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

3ME said:


> A lot of pain tonight but probably more after surgery.
> We have both seen our share of surgeons and the like so we know what is to come.
> She is doing o.k. and we are still up for the rally for now.
> When I heard the scream I knew instantly what happened.
> ...


Bst wishes for a speedy & painless recovery. Get back out there!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks You All for the Prayers and well wishes.
Elaine and I spent 6 hrs at the hospital today and never saw doctor.(Kaiser)
It took them that long to get paperwork ready for surgery tomorrow, an EKG and blood sample. 
A assistant did re-do the crappy cast they did in Emergency(maybe she can sleep tonight).

The funny thing was that when we were in the Emergency room Sunday Night she was already talking about how
we were still going to the rally regardless. I think she is pretty excited about it.

Thanks Again,
Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ed,

Thanks for the update, I'm sure it wasn't a very fun morning for either one of you








Did you ever find out if Elaine's other leg was fractured or just the one?

Hope all goes well with the surgery and please tell Elaine that we'll have a special chair set around the campfire just for her


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll add Elaine to my prayers for a speedy and hopefully not to painful recovery.

Linda


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Lois Ann and I hope you have a fast recovery. we've been through the same types of injuries and pray you get the more powerful drugs than we did.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Our sincere thoughts and prayers to Elaine for a speedy recovery. We share all your pain.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened to your DW. All the very best tomorrow and a speeding recovery.

Thor


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG! So sorry to hear of your wife's fall. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.

Gwen


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

So Sorry to hear of Elaine's accident. Many prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Please relay regards from our entire family - we were all very sorry to hear of the accident and we are all aware of how hard this can be on the family. I was the one in the hospital and I know for certain that it was all harder on DW and my kids than me - all I had to do was deal with the pain while the rest of the family had to deal with life going on as well as worry about Dad. I don't mean to minimize your wife's situation at all - just make sure the WHOLE family is taken care of. Our prayers are with you all.

Brian


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Just wondering how Elaine is doing... better I hope.... let us know!

Shannon


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Just wondering how Elaine is doing... better I hope.... let us know!
> 
> Shannon


X2


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

x 3! Hello ELAINE!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

X4. Hope she's doing better.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hope you are up and hobbling.....with no pain.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all!
She is hobblin around on crutches but fell again yesterday trying to do too much. Nothing serious just some scratches.
We did get her out of the house last Sunday for a food and wine festival at the University. That was nice and the weather was great.
Boredom is probably the worst part. Daytime TV is terrible and she is trying to conserve on the movies.
We are both looking forward to the SoCal rally in a couple of weeks for a change of scenery.
Elaine will probably be in a cast on one foot and a brace on the other until Christmas. Hopefully she will get a walking cast at some point.

Ed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hang in there Doctor Ed. Glad she was able to enjoy the wine festival.

My daughter ended up getting a cast last week afterall. She wasn't healing as fast as they wanted in the walking boot. My son figured out that if he kicks her in the good leg she'll fall down now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Poor Elaine!

Can you sign up for Netflix or Blockbuster online so she can watch some movies? Get TIVO too so she can save up some shows if you don't already have it. Last resort, she can always get her own screenname here on Outbackers for some daytime entertainment!

Tell her we're really looking forward to meeting you all in a few weeks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Can you sign up for Netflix or Blockbuster online so she can watch some movies?


Great idea, you could get the 3 or 4 at a time plan and have new movies all the time. When we send a movie back on a monday, we have a new one by wednesday.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Thanks all!
> She is hobblin around on crutches but fell again yesterday trying to do too much. Nothing serious just some scratches.
> We did get her out of the house last Sunday for a food and wine festival at the University. That was nice and the weather was great.
> Boredom is probably the worst part. Daytime TV is terrible and she is trying to conserve on the movies.
> ...


boredom, frustration,depression, anger..etc., we went thru all of it recently with Rick's leg injury.This is our first outing since May. Keep thinking of your get away in a couple weeks, it certainly gives you something to look forward to. Hang in there!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope things keep getting better. My wife just had foot surgery and used one of those Roll-A-Bout's. Insurance covered it and it made life much better. check it out....

Roll-a-bout

Best wishes!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Last resort, she can always get her own screenname here on Outbackers for some daytime entertainment!


OOH, Dawn, good idea!! Have Elaine sign onto here!! We'll keep her company. We can always use some new ladies on here!!







We'll get her ready to tow the OB when she gets all better!!








Seriously, hope Elaine is feeling better soon, and she gets out and about some. 
Take care!
Darlene


----------

